# Trennklemmen in 800A Verteilung



## PGMonster (22 September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich plane gerade eine größere Hauptverteilung mit Reitersicherungselementen (Diazed 25A + 63A) befestigt auf Kupferschienen (Rittal PLS). Mein Problem ist nun folgendes:
Laut VDE müssen die Neutralleiter der Abgänge (bis 10mm²) über Trennklemmen geführt werden. Die Hersteller von solchen Klemmen bieten meist ein System mit einer 10x3 mm CU-Schiene als N-Sammelschiene an, welche mit max. 140 A (bei 1m Länge) belastbar ist.
Wie würdet Ihr einen solchen Aufbau machen, ohne den max.-Strom auf der N-Schiene zu überschreiten, wenn die belastung der einzellnen Abgänge noch nicht bekannt ist?
Ich dachte an eine Aufteilung in kleinere Gruppe (ca. 12 Sicherungselem. á 25A) mit beidseitiger N-Einspeisung an einer kurzen N-Schiene.

Danke

Tobi


----------



## knabi (22 September 2006)

Erst mal würde ich keine Verteilung mehr mit Reiterelementen planen (und dann noch Diazed - brrr...)  .

Aber im Ernst: Ich würde die maximal möglichen Ströme nehmen, die N-Schiene durchlaufen lassen, aber mehrfach einspeisen - Am Anfang, am Ende und jedesmal, wenn der mögliche Maximalstrom für einen Abgang erreicht ist, noch einmal zwischendurch (je nach System der Klemmen dann N-Einspeiseklemme oder Reiterklemme).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## PGMonster (23 September 2006)

@Knabi

Was haste denn gegen Reiterelemente und Diazed?

Tobi


----------



## lefrog (23 September 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich denke mal das Neozed-Elemente eher und öfters eingesetzt werden als Diazed - soweit meine Kenntnis.

Die Frage ist, um was für eine Verteilung es sich dabei handelt. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man eine Verteilung für Maschinen in einem Industriebetrieb plant oder eine Unterverteilung in einem Büro für Licht und EDV oder einer Hauptverteilung hinter einem 20kV-Trafo. 

Da von 800A die Rede war denke ich fällt das Büro schon mal raus... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias

Nachtrag: Ich lese gerade Hauptverteilung... Vorschrift N-Trennklemme... um ehrlich zu sein - habe ich was verpasst? So eine Vorschrift ist mir nicht bekannt, jedenfalls nicht für Hauptverteiler... Und um ehrlich zu sein würde das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn machen...


----------



## PGMonster (24 September 2006)

@lefrog

Richtig geraten. Die Verteilung ist für Maschinen in einem Industriebetrieb (nach dem 20KV Trafo).
Die Forderung nach N-Trennklemmen beruht auf der VDE 0108 „Starkstromanlagen und Sicherheitsstromversorgungen in baulichen Anlagen für Menschenansammlungen“, nach welcher wir uns vom Tüv (prüft bei uns die Anlagen jährlich) und dem Versicherer aus richten müssen.



> VDE 0108 Teil 1
> 5.2.2.4
> „Die Verteiler sind so auszuführen, daß eine einfache
> Messung des Isolationswiderstandes aller Leiter gegen
> ...


Wie baut Ihr denn eure Verteilungen?

Gruß vom Namensbruder


----------



## knabi (24 September 2006)

Hallo Tobi, generell habe ich nichts gegen Reiterelemente oder DIAZED, aber zumindest das DIAZED-System ist in meinen Augen ein Überbleibsel aus den grauen Vorzeiten der Elektrotechnik - riesig groß und schwierig beim Berührungsschutz. Wir setzen DIAZED nur noch in einem Fall ein, das sind spezielle Sicherungssockel für eine Bemessungsspannung von 1000V DC. Ansonsten fliegt aus Anlagen unter meiner Fuchtel alles raus, was nach DIAZED aussieht  .

NEOZED-Reiterelemente setze ich zwar auch ein, aber meistens fällt die Wahl bei Maschinenverteilungen auf sicherungslose Verbraucherabzweige und/oder MINIZED-Lasttrennschalter.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lefrog (24 September 2006)

Hallo!

In unserem Betrieb gibt es hinter dem 20kV Transformator schlicht keinen eigendlichen Nullleiter - der Sternpunkt der Transformators ist geerdet. Das bedeutet für die Hauptverteilung und auch für die Unterverteilungen, dass diese neben den drei Außenleitern nur noch den PEN (geerdeten Neutralleiter) aufweisen. Dieses ist die klassische Nullung. Diese wird aber generell nur ab 10qmm oder größer Kupferleitung eingesetzt. 

Meiner Meinung nach würde es auch keinen Sinn machen, von der Hauptverteilung zu jeder Unterverteilung 5 anstatt 4 Leiter zu legen, wenn von größeren Querschnitten die Rede ist. Dieser Aufbau entspricht einem TN-C-System. Und wo kein Neutrallleiter, da auch keine Neutrallleiterklemme.

Problematisch ist es hingegen bei Abgängen kleineren Querschnittes. Unter 10qmm macht es Sinn (ist es Vorschrift?) 5 Leiter zu legen, auch wenn der Neutralleiter und der Erdleiter auf die selbe Kupferschiene geklemmt werden. Dieser Aufbau entspricht einem TN-S-System.

Zu Deinem Problem: 5 Leiter. Die drei Aussenleiter sind durch Sicherungen trennbar, der Erdleiter muss verbunden bleiben, nur was machen mit dem Neutralleiter... Ich denke in diesem Fall währe eine 4-polige Abschaltung Sinnvoll. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass eine seperate Trennklemme auch einmal vergessen werden kann. Auch darf unter keinen Umständen der Neutralleiter vor den Aussenleitern getrennt werden. Daher würde ich in diesen Fällen 4-polige Sicherungen einsetzen. 

http://catalog.moeller.net/de/Daten/img/00138588_0.jpg

Sowas in der Art, wenn ein Leitungsschutzschalter ausreicht. Dieses ist nur ein Beispiel. Aber ab 63A sind wir wieder bei über 10qmm und der Möglichkeit der 4-Leiter-Verlegung. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## knabi (24 September 2006)

Hallo Tobias & Tobias ,

laut VDE ist das TN-S-Netz bis einschließlich 10mm² zu verwenden, darüber darf (bei fester Leitungsverlegung) das TN-C-Netz angewendet werden.

Aufgrund der heutzutage eingesetzten Elektronik (Frequenzumrichter, EDV etc.) und der damit verbundenen EMV-Problematik geht der Trend jedoch eindeutig vom TN-C Netz weg zum TN-S Netz, bei dem die Trennung des PE und N Leiters idealerweise am Sternpunkt des vorgeschalteten Transormators, spätestens jedoch in der nachgeordneten Niederspannungs-Hauptverteilung (NSHV) erfolgt. Stromfluß - und damit Spannungsabfall - über den PE-Leiter wird damit unter Narmalbedingungen unterbunden.

Bei meinen Kunden wird seit mindestens 10 Jahren darauf hingearbeitet. 

Leitungsschutzschalter, die den N-Leiter mit abschalten,  machen Sinn, wenn dabei beachtet wird, daß a) der N-Leiter voreilend zu- und nacheilend abgeschaltet wird und b) NICHT über ein Schutzorgan geführt wird (also keinen 2poligen LS-Schalter für einen Wechselstromkreis nehmen, sondern einen 1poligen mit N-Schalter (wie der in dem Link von Tobias!). In einigen europäischen Ländern werden solche LS-Schalter sogar für den Wohnungsbau eingesetzt und gefordert (bin mir jetzt allerdings nicht sicher, wo  ).

Ansonsten wird auch bei uns bis 10mm² eine N-Leiter-Trennklemme eingesetzt. Die vorschriftsmäßige Inbetriebnahme der Anlage verhindert dabei das versehentliche Vergessen einer N-Trennklemme (wie das bei der Montage der Verteilung schon mal vorkommen kann).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## nade (28 September 2006)

PGMonster schrieb:


> @lefrog
> 
> Richtig geraten. Die Verteilung ist für Maschinen in einem Industriebetrieb (nach dem 20KV Trafo).


Hier ist schonmal auch der Abschaltstrom der Sicherungen in Augenschein zu nehmen.
Denke das hier eine Sicherung min 10kA sicher schalten können muß. Also des Preises twegen Schmelzsicherungen.
Zu Neozeed und Diazeed ist ist auch das, das die Neozeed meist bei 63A schluss machen, und Diazeed gehen doch schon etwas weiter.
Diazeed sind wenn hier direkt auf Kupferschienen aufgesetzt neben NH-Lasttrenner wenn ich da richtig liege die einzige verfügbare größe.


> Meiner Meinung nach würde es auch keinen Sinn machen, von der Hauptverteilung zu jeder Unterverteilung 5 anstatt 4 Leiter zu legen, wenn von größeren Querschnitten die Rede ist. Dieser Aufbau entspricht einem TN-C-System. Und wo kein Neutrallleiter, da auch keine Neutrallleiterklemme.
> 
> Problematisch ist es hingegen bei Abgängen kleineren Querschnittes. Unter 10qmm macht es Sinn (ist es Vorschrift?) 5 Leiter zu legen, auch wenn der Neutralleiter und der Erdleiter auf die selbe Kupferschiene geklemmt werden. Dieser Aufbau entspricht einem TN-S-System.


 Ja dieses ist in der jeweiligen TAB aka FES des jeweiligen VNB Festgelegt.
Hier im Saarland ist bis zu einem Queerschnitt von 25mm² 5 Ader zu verlegen, ab 35mm² Wiederrum 4 Ader.

Und zu dem das der N-Leiter eine Trennklemme haben soll würd ich sagen nimm einen 4Poligen NH-Lasttrenner.
Der N-Leiter ist bei Motoren und gleichmäßig verteilter Last geringer Belastet als die 3 Phasen, wobei Frequenzumformer und so Sachen mittlerweile den N-Leiter auch mehr belasten als vor Jahrzenten.


----------



## knabi (28 September 2006)

nade schrieb:


> Zu Neozeed und Diazeed ist ist auch das, das die Neozeed meist bei 63A schluss machen, und Diazeed gehen doch schon etwas weiter.
> Diazeed sind wenn hier direkt auf Kupferschienen aufgesetzt neben NH-Lasttrenner wenn ich da richtig liege die einzige verfügbare größe.


Nenne mir einen einzigen Grund, 3 Reiterelemente DIAZED D4 mit 100A einem NH00-Lasttrenner vorzuziehen. Der Trenner ist wesentlich kleiner, der Berührungsschutz ist besser, alle 3 Phasen werde gleichzeitig getrennt und ich behaupte einfach mal ohne Nachprüfen, daß der Preis des NH-Trenners günstiger ist. Und nur nebenbei: Damit ist das Schalten unter Last problemlos möglich. Probier das mal mit einer 100A-Diazed-Sicherung bei laufendem Betrieb  



nade schrieb:


> Und zu dem das der N-Leiter eine Trennklemme haben soll würd ich sagen nimm einen 4Poligen NH-Lasttrenner.


Was soll das sein? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, je einen 4poligen NH-Lasttrenner gesehen zu haben. Und wie gesagt: Der N-Leiter darf nur geschaltet, jedoch nicht abgesichert sein.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lefrog (28 September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich denke wenn von NH-Sicherungen und N-Abschaltung gesprochen wird, dann kann eigendlich nur ein Laststrennschalter gemeint sein, in etwa sowas hier...

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/data/823/de/10026133.jpg

Das währe zumindest meine Wahl, wenn der Nullleiter abschaltbar sein muss...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Pepper Ann (8 Januar 2007)

*4polige Lasttrenner*

ich kenne das so, dass an sochen stellen 4polige Lasttrenner mit massivbrücke im 4. Schacht verwendet werden. 

lg, anna


----------



## Tobi P. (8 Januar 2007)

lefrog schrieb:


> In unserem Betrieb gibt es hinter dem 20kV Transformator schlicht keinen eigendlichen Nullleiter - der Sternpunkt der Transformators ist geerdet. Das bedeutet für die Hauptverteilung und auch für die Unterverteilungen, dass diese neben den drei Außenleitern nur noch den PEN (geerdeten Neutralleiter) aufweisen.




Ich will ja nicht klugscheissen, aber der PEN ist ein Nullleiter. Nullleiter ist lediglich die veraltete Bezeichnung für den PEN (Neutralleiter mit Schutzfunktion).
Dass ein TN-C-System erst ab 10mm² Cu zulässig ist, ist korrekt. Hat schlicht und einfach den Grund, dass größere Querschnitte weniger leicht brechen als kleine. Und bei einem PEN-Bruch treten ekelhafte Überspannungen auf, die mit Vorliebe jegliche Art von Elektronik killen.

Vierpolige NH-Trennschalter mit Trennmesser im 4. Schacht sind nicht zulässig, da hier der N nicht nacheilend getrennt bzw. voreilend geschlossen wird. Hängt hier mal was, können ebenfalls Überspannungen an den Verbrauchern auftreten.

Bei größeren Anlagen realisiere ich die Neutralleiterverdrahtung in Gruppen. Von der Haupt-Neutralleitersammelschiene (bei meinen Anlagen meist 30x10mm Cu) geht dann jeweils ein Leiter auf die Neutralleitersammelschiene der Abgangsgruppen. Bei größeren Abgängen wird der N direkt auf die Haupt-Sammelschiene gelegt, entweder per Ringkabelschuh oder mit Stiftkabelschuh und Sammelschienenklemme, je nach Leiterquerschnitt.

In der Hausinstallation empfehle ich die PEN-Auftrennung (sofern seitens des VNB ein TN-C-System geliefert wird und nicht ein TT) immer so früh wie möglich auszuführen. Idealerweise direkt im Hausanschlusskasten.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Pepper Ann (8 Januar 2007)

*PE/N Auftrennung*

Hallo, das Problem ist, dass die meisten VNB am HÜP nur eine zus. PE/N klemme bereit stellen. wenn hier der PA angeschlossen ist, geht nur noch TN-C in der Hauptleitung. deswegen legen wir in der Regel den PA vom ZP aus, und legen vom Hüp zum ZP TN-S bei EFH installation setzen wir übrigens SH Schalter mit SSK ein, auch wenn das laut TAB nur bei MFH verlangt wird. 

by the way, 16 mm² reichen laut TAB 2003 für MFH nicht mehr aus. die meisten VNB fordern hier 25 mm²
lg, anna

PS; verzeit bitte die sache mit dem vor und nachschalten, aber bisher habe ich das nur 1 mal gesehen, da wir in der regel eher "hauselektrik" machen


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2007)

Also ich kenne das eigentlich etwas anders,
nur weil der Netzbetreiber in seinem Übergabekasten den N noch mal erdet,
ist das deswegen aber noch lange kein TN-C Netz.

Das in den Tab irgendwas von 16mm² oder 25mm² hat aber auch nichts mit den
in der VDE festgeschriebenen Strombelastbarkeiten zu tun, sondern soll lediglich den
Spannungsfall zwischen Hausanschlusskasten und Zähler verringern.
Also auch nichts was mich bei meinem "eigenen" 20kV Trafo interessieren würde.


Der Hauptunterschied zwischen TN und TT Netz ist eigentlich in der Trafostation,
wie die Erdungsanlage dort ausschaut.
Bei einem TN-Netz, ist diese vom Querschnitt her wesentlich größer, während hingegen
beim TT-Netz man durchaus mal nur ein 35mm² anfindet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ... Ja dieses ist in der jeweiligen TAB aka FES des jeweiligen VNB Festgelegt.
> Hier im Saarland ist bis zu einem Queerschnitt von 25mm² 5 Ader zu verlegen, ab 35mm² Wiederrum 4 Ader.



@nade: Also im Saarland ist mit dem 4 Leitersystem (TN-C) ab HAK definitiv schluss. Danach gibt es nur noch das 5 Leitersystem (TN-S). 



			
				FES schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Vermeidung störender Netzrückwirkungen in der Verbraucheranlage, sind Hauptstromversorgungssysteme ab HAK als TN - S System (Netz) 5 polig (L1, L2,L3, PE und N) auszuführen.
> Nach dem HAK ist keine Verbindung (Brücke) zwischen PE und N mehr zulässig.


Quelle: [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Fachverband der Elektrizitätswirtschaft des Saarlandes e. V.[/SIZE][/FONT]

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Tobi P. (8 Januar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das eigentlich etwas anders,
> nur weil der Netzbetreiber in seinem Übergabekasten den N noch mal erdet,
> ist das deswegen aber noch lange kein TN-C Netz.



Doch. Denn wenn es sich um ein TT-System handeln würde, dürfte der N nur an einer Stelle geerdet werden: am Trafosternpunkt über den Betriebserder der MS-Station. Ein TN-S kann es auch nicht sein, da die in der Ortsnetzebene nicht zur Anwendung kommen. IT fällt auch flach. Was ausser TN-C bleibt also übrig?

Und wenn man irgendwo ausser am Trafosternpunkt einen N erdet, ist das so oder so Pfusch. Geerdet wird nur ein PEN, welchen es nur im TN-C gibt.

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen TN und TT liegt darin, dass der PE der Kundenanlage im TT vom lokalen Erder kommt. Daraus resultieren auch die dort häufig anzutreffenden miserablen Schleifenimpedanzen, die die Abschaltbedingungen über den Haufen werfen (letzte Woche erst gemessen: Ik von 9A 10m neben der Hauptverteilung, Zschleife war so hoch, dass mein Schutzmassnahmenprüfgerät den Wert gar nicht mehr anzeigen konnte).


Gruß Tobi


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2007)

Ich weiß nicht genau warum die das so machen,
aber wir haben jetzt schon etliche Abwasseranlagen in unserem Gebiet installiert,
und bei fast jeder hat die EON (von sich aus) den N im HAK noch mal geerdet.
Das auch noch mit einem seperaten von Ihnen selbst verbuddelten Bandeisen.
Das ganze hat also auch keine direkte Verbindung zur Erdungsanlage unserer Anlage.
Und das obwohl das Netz seitens der EON hier in unserem Gebiet ganz eindeutig als TT-Netz deklariert ist.
Wahrscheinlich einfach um den Erdungswiderstand einfach ein wenig zu drücken (was ja nie schlecht sein kann).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tobi P. (8 Januar 2007)

Hm, dass im TT der N im HAK noch mal geerdet wird, habe ich noch nie gehört  Bist du sicher, dass es sich nicht doch um ein TN-C-Netz handelt? Viele ehemalige TT-Gebiete wurden mittlerweile nämlich in TN-Gebiete umgewandelt.
Sind denn Fi-Schalter installiert? Im TT ist das ein absolutes Muss, da ansonsten die Abschaltbedingungen nicht eingehalten werden können.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2007)

Ja ich bin sicher, das es ein TT-Netz ist.
Soweit ich informiert bin, war hier bei uns (früher) OBAG, heute EON,
noch nie ein TN-Netz Standart.
Insofern gibt es auch keine "Umstellung".

FI-Schalter wurden selbstverständlich installiert, schon alleine wegem den reinen Personenschutz.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tobi P. (8 Januar 2007)

Sehr kuriose Sache. Daran sieht man mal wieder, dass irgendwie jedes VNB sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Teilweise habe ich hier aber auch gemischte Anlagen, ein Teil TN, ein anderer Teil (lokales) TT. Vornehmlich in landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben, da ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Wohnhäuser als TN und Stallungen/Scheunen/Wasweissich als lokales TT installiert werden/wurden.
Nun aber genug des OT, schliesslich ging es um - hm, moment, ahh ja, - Neutralleitertrennklemmen 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (8 Januar 2007)

oh zotos, den genauen Wortlaut hab ich mir nicht wirklich durchlesen müsse.
Ist wohl auch viel Absprachesache ob mans doch noch "Gedultet" bekommt oder nicht.
Also bin eh für bei Unklarheiten Absprache halten.
Teils kann bei Umbau das ein oder andere Auge zugedrückt werden und somit weniger Arbeit machen.
Zum "erden" im HAK dies wird selten im HAK gemacht sondern ehr im Zählerkasten im plombierten Bereich also vor dem Zähler.
*nachtrag* Für "ältere" HAK´s gibts extra "Klemmblöcke" die die PEN Klemme zu (2) aufsplittet*nachtragend*
Einen Trafo "erdet" man im Sternpunkt und da der Sternpunkt auch der Neutralleiter ist wird erst ab dem moment wo "nur" 4 Leiter Netz von dem Trafo weg geht halt der N zu PEN.
Alte Instalationen war der Schutzleiter durch "klassische Nullung" auch der N bzw umgekehrt.
Was halt Grundsätzlich gillt einmal den PEN aufgetrennt zu PE und N bleibt er dieses auch.
zu den 800A würde ich da weil bestimmt eh nach der Wandlermessung auch zu einem 4.Pol Lasttrenner greifen.


----------

